#ayatana 2009-12-15
<beuno> mpt, ping
<djsiegel> mac_v: hey man
<djsiegel> we need to get people interested in working on paper cuts...
<djsiegel> :)
<mac_v> djsiegel: hi...
<mac_v> lol ;)
<djsiegel> I guess nobody wants to work on the ones from Karmic
<mac_v> no one is writing patches... seb128 is quite busy and stuck alone in desktop
<mac_v> we'd have to start writing patches ourselves ;p
<mac_v> djsiegel: how about you blog for help and that we are falling behind?
<artir> djsiegel: you just need a few armed guards, the secret canonical hideout below Millbank and hundreds of kidnapped community members
<artir> djsiegel: er. I said kidnapped, I wanted to say "volunteers"
<djsiegel> artir: who told you about... I mean, lol good one
<mac_v> hehe
<artir> I knew. IT exists!
<artir> i'm gonna get my memories erased?
<djsiegel> mac_v, ok, r1 is actually in really good shape
<djsiegel> we have patches for almost all
<djsiegel> I am going to invalidate s/Clean up/Arrange
<djsiegel> that's not going anywhere, and it's not clearly a paper cut
<djsiegel> wow, almost all papercuts in the first 3 rounds are super eash
<djsiegel> easy
#ayatana 2009-12-18
<magcius> bratsche, you there?
<bratsche> Yes.
<magcius> bratsche, at the GNOME Summit, did you have an SSD?
<bratsche> In Boston?
<magcius> Yeah.
<bratsche> I think so.
<magcius> bratsche, okay, thanks. I was wondering why Upstart was so much slower on my laptop even though I got all the rules down pat.
<bratsche> I know I got my SSD right around that time.. either right before or right after.  Probably right before.
<magcius> How much was it?
<magcius> (And to have it retrofitted into that old laptop)
<bratsche> It was kind of expensive.. I think like $250 for 80gb.
<bratsche> I mean, it's expensive if you
<bratsche> if you're looking at it as price per gigabyte.
<bratsche> But if you consider it from the perspective of how much faster your system does everything, it's totally worth it.
<magcius> That's not too bad.
<bratsche> I later even bought one for my desktop computer at home, and it's un-fucking-believably fast.  I can build gtk+ in like 1:05 or something. :)
<bratsche> Someone told me it's faster if I flash the firmware with Intel's latest, but I never did.  There were issues with some of their newer firmwares for awhile so I'm afraid to rock the boat. :)
#ayatana 2010-12-20
<kvalo> morning
<ion> that.
<API> hi, one question about using compiz settings manager on natty
<API> Im trying to install it
<API> but I get this error
<API> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<API>  python-compizconfig : Depends: python (< 2.7) but 2.7.1-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<API> that means that I also need to compile and install compiz and his related packages?
<API> (as explained here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuideFromSource)
<fagan> Ok im working on the unity --replace bug ill be done in a few minutes if someone could tell me how to enable the plugin
<fagan> I wont be able to test the patch because this computer would take a month to compile the code
<akshatj> fagan, hey, you didn't get your new one yet?
<fagan> akshatj: waiting on it to be delivered to dublin to go get it
<fagan> It should be today or tomorrow
<fagan> Its a pain but it cant be helped
<jcastro> klattimer: awesome, when did you start doing indicator code reviews?
<klattimer> dbarth just the other day
<jcastro> fagan: which bug is that you're working on?
<jcastro> klattimer: that's pretty awesome
<fagan> jcastro: the one for --replace
 * jcastro looks for it
<jcastro> it sounds bitesizeable
<fagan> yeah it is
<jcastro> can you tag it so please?
<fagan> it already is I remember
<coz_> ah oh a  "visual" bug   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot-CompizConfig%20Settings%20Manager.png
<jcastro> hmm, I don't see it on the list
<fagan> it was there before :-/
<fagan> there is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/685520
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 685520 in unity (Ubuntu) "When attempting compiz --replace in terminal" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<fagan> but i remember there was a bug already open
<fagan> oh thats compiz --replace
<coz_> I believe it should be just  "compiz"  which performs the --replace etc  now  ...yes?
<jcastro> I just do unity --replace when it's all messed up
<fagan> well unity --replace shouldnt work
<coz_> I just do   "unity" now   I dont t hink the --replace i necessary
<jcastro> sorry, I mean unity --reset
<fagan> oh unity works by itself the bug about --replace must have been marked as fixed
<fagan> it would be nice if it worked for --replace too
<jcastro> file a wishlist
<fagan> just for equality with gnome-shell and gnome-panel
<fagan> jcastro: well I could do that if someone could point me to where in the code is the main method
 * fagan doesnt know his way around unity 
<jcastro> fagan: file the bug and bitesize it, and in there ask that
<jcastro> and I'll have someone answer asap
<fagan> kk
<jcastro> getting it on the bitesize list puts it on my radar basically
<jcastro> fagan: if you run into bitesizeable bugs ping me or didrocks, and we can tag them
<jcastro> I want a nice healthy list for people to be able to pick and choose
<fagan> well ill tag them as bitesize myself and give it a go to fix it if im not busy
<fagan> its just im not too familiar with the layout of unity's code its a bit hard to get around
<fagan> reported Bug #692569
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 692569 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity --replace would be nice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692569
<fagan> jcastro: I marked it as assigned to me and set it as a bitesize bug
<jcastro> rock and roll!
<fagan> Its kinda funny how apport collected all of that info and uploaded it to launchpad and its not at all needed
<fagan> I wish you could go ubuntu-bug <app name> --no-info or something
<Amaranth> fagan: Then we wouldn't get info when we need it :)
<fagan> Amaranth: I mean for things like a miss spelled word or like the bug I just did you dont need any of that info at all
<fagan> and it takes up un needed bandwidth too
<Amaranth> fagan: Sure but it would be abused by people who don't want to wait for all of that to upload
<fagan> Amaranth: true but we could just not document it anywhere and have it as a nice querk for developers in the know
 * fagan has insane ideas sometimes :)
<jcastro> sometimes?
<jcastro> DBO: howdy
<fagan> jcastro: yes "sometimes", a bit of insanity is always needed to get things done
<jcastro> heh
<fagan> is there any way to test out the dash yet
<jcastro> fagan: nope
<fagan> jcastro: :(
<lamalex> DBO, is merging window decorations into the panel fully enabled yet?
<DBO> lamalex, no really
<DBO> not
<lamalex> yeah ok
<lamalex> I didn't think s
<lamalex> we're getting a lot of bug wrt the decorations merging into the panel but I didn't really think they were fully implemented
<DBO> jcastro, re: long time ago. Hi :)
<evaluate> hello
<jcastro> DBO: I told you you'd be explaining it over and over now
<DBO> not really
<evaluate> I sent an email to the ayatana-dev mailing list, but I can't actually see the mail on the list...
<DBO> you are probably doing it more than me
<jcastro> evaluate: did you get a moderation message?
<jcastro> also, are you subscribed?
<evaluate> jcastro, didn't get any message at all...
<evaluate> jcastro, yes, I am subscribed, but at the time I sent the mail, the email address I sent it from wasn't in my account on launchpad
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> that's probably why
<evaluate> I've been told by the people on #launchpad that it shouldn't be a problem though, and that it should only be accepted by someone on the list...
<jcastro> hrm, weird
<evaluate> jcastro, do you have access to the moderation queue?
<evaluate> if it isn't in there, I could send it again...
<jcastro> DBO: I've been kind of pawning it off as "jason will come along shortly and explain" and other sorts of promises you can't cash
<jcastro> evaluate: yeah I guess try it again
<evaluate> jcastro, ok
<DBO> jcastro, been doing the same, but with your name :)
<evaluate> ok, it worked now :-)
<jcastro> DBO: lamalex: since dbarth and njpatel aren't here if you have anything you can tag bitesize by EOD today that would be swell.
<Amaranth> DBO, jcastro: I've been telling people njpatel broke something and ran away :P
<lamalex> jcastro, sure
<DBO> Amaranth, thats perfect, because I think hes blaming you
<DBO> jcastro, you got it bud
<Amaranth> DBO: The circle of life
<DBO> lamalex, when is your last day?
<lamalex> was I fired?
<Amaranth> DBO: Let's say it's due to excessive reparenting and blame smspillaz too
<DBO> lamalex, of the year
<DBO> lamalex, before vacation
<lamalex> erm, I need to do that right now :\
<DBO> what?
<lamalex> my ca was  broken last time I tried
<lamalex> said I had 364 days of vacation..
<Amaranth> Sounds like it's time for a year hiking around the world
<lamalex> :)
<API> lamalex, hi, do you know if you will have a time slot today to read the mail I sent you?
<API> is just to coordinate myself and know where to start
<lamalex> API, oh hey, yes I read it earlier and it got forgotten about. I'm doing some bug triaging but I will get to it asap
<API> lamalex, ok, thanks just to know
<lamalex> yup
<API> if just to know if I can start to review one part or the other
<API> there are a lot to see here ;)
<lamalex> basically short part is "there is nothing"
<lamalex> gtk_init was loading the module
<API> hmm, well, as I told you on our little chats on #a11y
<API> as with GNOME Shell
<API> I bet that it would be required to load it by hand
<API> and in fact
<API> try to avoid the loading from gtk_init
<API> but anyway, I will wait for the "long part" meanwhile
<tareth> anyone up for a couple of reviews? :)
<DBO> of what?
<dbarth> a bug fix it seems
<dbarth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/691812
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 691812 in unity (Ubuntu) "Window border doesn't get restored" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dbarth> tareth: right?
<dbarth> hi DBO
<tareth> that's one of them!
<DBO> hi dbarth
<tareth> I also have https://code.launchpad.net/~mrasmus/unity/unity.fix-691765/+merge/44146
<dbarth> tareth: are you already in contributor-canonical-agreemnt?
<DBO> well now
<DBO> that first bug is just an awesome
<tareth> I sent the agreement to the agreement address that was listed, and I was also told to e-mail you with it (which I did)
<tareth> so I'm not sure if anything went wrong there :/
<dbarth> tareth: ah ok
<DBO> dbarth, is it possible to get me on the CC list since I seem to be doing a lot of these reviews?
<dbarth> tareth: well, there's a manual process at some point, but we can already review the merge prop. meanwhile
<dbarth> DBO: the best is to ask people to cc you when they send the agreement
<DBO> i do
<dbarth> DBO: i've checked tareth's submission and it's fine
<DBO> though usually they are resending it to me is all
<DBO> okay thanks
<DBO> I am going to review and if all is good, merge
<dbarth> tareth: thanks Matthew, i received your email
<dbarth> right
<tareth> whew. I was worried for a moment :)
<jono> tareth, rocking :-)
<lamalex> How does touch interaction work with the new appmenu?
<DBO> touch?
<DBO> we dont do TOUCH
<Amaranth> DBO: Don't touch me
<DBO> Amaranth, just wait till dallas
<Amaranth> I think I'm in a different hotel
<DBO> wtf
<jcastro> Amaranth: hey, got any bitesize compiz bugs?
<jcastro> I'd like to add a few to the unity report.
 * Amaranth hides
<jcastro> Amaranth: just tag em up!
<Amaranth> I can look, I don't think any compiz bug can be considered bitesize
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I got a list of kind of beginner tasks from Sam
<jcastro> but none are bugs per se
<DBO> tareth, congrats on two new approved branches
<tareth> Thanks :D
<dbarth> DBO: are there news about the compiz issue from last week that was creating problems at session startup?
<DBO> dbarth, no
<DBO> no sam, no news
<Amaranth> I thought we got a workaround for that
<Amaranth> It's a glib issue but the workaround causes issues with menu stacking so the workaround was disabled then for some reason enabled again
<DBO> the workaround seems to cause issues
<DBO> i dont understand how its a glib issue
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> That's what I heard
<DBO> I need to understand the problem better
<DBO> tareth, branches are merged, you are once again hero of monday
<Amaranth>     - workaround in delaying the plugin init as the gconf backend hangs when
<Amaranth>       trying to contact/launch the gconf daemon. This only happens when you
<Amaranth>       don't change your current profile, at session start.
<Amaranth> Whatever that means
<DBO> dbarth, I might need to check out for a bit on account of skull crushing headache, I will make up the hours if I do so. just a heads up
<DBO> Amaranth, I
<DBO> will look at it
<DBO> see where the hang is
<Amaranth> btw, if you thought compiz plugins were complicatingly interconnected now wait until I add egl support
<DBO> what, why?
<Amaranth> the opengl plugin is going to have a function similar to registerBindPixmap that returns an instance of a child of GLScreenInterface depending on what backend you have and GLScreen will proxy calls to it
<DBO> so you are making a subclass setup
<DBO> big deal?
<DBO> it could be the migraine talking here
<Amaranth> DBO: It's going to be a little trickier due to not being able to link to libGL.so and libGLESv2.so at the same time
<DBO> but it seems to me that if we exclude those plugins who are making direct opengl calls
<DBO> there should be 0 API change
<Amaranth> Right, outside of the opengl, egl, and glx plugins you shouldn't notice
<Amaranth> But I hope you never have to dig in one of those :)
<DBO> fantastic, you are a scholar and a gentleman
<DBO> btw do we have egl on the desktop?
<Amaranth> Yep
<Amaranth> at least on all mesa-based drivers
<Amaranth> Although you have to do something extra to get it setup correctly for drivers not using gallium
<Amaranth> I think nvidia has support too, not sure about fglrx
<DBO> okay
<dbarth> DBO: ok, no worries, it's no use trying to bang your head on the gconf issue if you already have a headache
<DBO> lamalex, wanna do be a review favor?
<lamalex> DBO, sure
<lamalex> DBO, link?
<DBO> making it
<DBO> I really need a music collection titled "So you grew up in the 90's"
<DBO> then I can ignore all new music
<DBO> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/unity/unity.spec-conformance/+merge/44259
<DBO> lamalex, ^^
<lamalex> DBO, reading
<lamalex> DBO, are these things speced to be customizable?
<DBO> nope
<DBO> but they are specced multiple ways
<lamalex> boost?
<lamalex> I thought boost was disallowed
<DBO> lamalex, I didn't use boost
<lamalex> DBO, I don't understand why we're implementing these as options
<lamalex> this seems like stuff that should all be in animations spec, and if it's spec'd differently then there's a bug in the spec
<DBO> lamalex, because they want to do user testing with it
<DBO> lamalex, and because its simply for me to maintain the option rather than switch out the code
<DBO> lamalex, also neil gave me the +1 to add options we can rip out later
<lamalex> DBO, ok
<lamalex> just checking
<lamalex> my job as QA :)
<lamalex> DBO, did something change in unity/bamf recently? A lot of my launchers aren't matching and are creating new icons when I click them
<DBO> lamalex, the boost usage you see is from compiz
<DBO> lamalex, nothing in bamf has changed recently...
<DBO> what isn't matching?
<lamalex> chrome, banshee, thunderbird, probably others
<Amaranth> Ok, I think I'll probably need to break opengl plugin API/ABI
<DBO> the fudge...
<DBO> why API?
<Amaranth> Nothing in the opengl plugin will be able to reference any opengl functions or types
<DBO> I dont htink it di
<Amaranth> It does
<DBO> wow, just assume that was typed right
<DBO> what does it?
<Amaranth> types at least in the public API
<Amaranth> GLuint, GLenum, etc
<Amaranth> plus I'm going to have to change how the Private* stuff works
<DBO> okay so very easy fixes
<Amaranth> Well, maybe
<Amaranth> Some of the API will likely have to go away
<Amaranth> Or at least be done differently
<Amaranth> The current API assumes we can set global state on things still
<DBO> Amaranth, okay, well I would audit the code and see how much they are really needed
<Amaranth> DBO: Right now I'm just concerned with making an API that both backends will be able to actually implement
<lamalex> DBO, final thing, we're sure we want to merge this into trunk and not keep it as a seperate branch and build packages for design team to use in user testing?
<Amaranth> After that the things that don't fit will get that kind of checking
<Amaranth> Or I could ignore sam and just fork the opengl plugin into an opengles plugin
<lamalex> because you know OMG ubuntu will write a story OMG UNITY OPTIONS HERE'S HOW ASK FOR MOAR
<DBO> I could mark all the options [debug]
<DBO> so in CCSM they say debug next to them
<Amaranth> I wish I could talk to sam...
<DBO> dont we all
<DBO> to be honest
<DBO> I dont care what OMG Ubuntu does
<lamalex> DBO, just seems like a good chance to leverage our infrastructure with ppas and whatnot, could honestly be a good workflow in general. Anyway +1
<lamalex> maybe I'll bring it up on the list
<Amaranth> I think I'm just going to fork the plugin for now and figure out a proper API with sam in january, I need to get something done
<DBO> lamalex, I am double checking with neil
<lamalex> It could honestly be a pretty good workflow to have a -proposed ppa or something
<lamalex> where design team and interested users can test maybe features
<lamalex> before we commit them to trunk
<Amaranth> Then omgubuntu posts that and everyone switches to it :)
<lamalex> and we say tough shit, we told you not all of these features would make it into release
<lamalex> There are advantages and disadvantages to the idea though
<lamalex> fewer eyes on new features landing for bug reports
<lamalex> but also fewer bug reports for issues we know about
<DBO> lamalex, I am going to likely migrate the options to gsettings
<lamalex> away from compotions?
<DBO> actually nope
<DBO> sticking it under an "experimental" heading
<lamalex> in compiz
<Amaranth> I think it would actually make sense to have the unityshell plugin directly use gsettings to store its setting with the rest of the unity stuff
<lamalex> DBO, I +1'd that merge otherwise, the code looks fine
<DBO> lamalex, thank you for the review
<lamalex> you're welcome my friend
<DBO> I have more work to do, and thank you for asking the right questions :)
<lamalex> tell dbarth how great I am next time you chat ;)
<kamstrup> so i wonder if anyone can help out an old guy here... when I log in to (natty) with either unity- or classic sessions I just get stuck in a blank screen with a mouse pointer...
<Amaranth> kamstrup: is the cursor spinning?
<kamstrup> Amaranth: nope
<kamstrup> normal idle
<kamstrup> and 'ps aux' indicates that all processes for the session is running
<kamstrup> except the window manager
<kamstrup> and starting either compiz or metacity doesn't cut it
<Amaranth> well, it sounds like you didn't get a panel in the classic environment, which is bug #1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Amaranth> and you don't have the unityshell plugin enabled in compiz, which is bug #2
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 2 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/2)
<Amaranth> eep, silly ubot5
<Amaranth> so starting a window manager isn't going to get you anything visibly different as you have no shell
<Amaranth> and no open windows
<kamstrup> nautilus should still paint the desktop
<Amaranth> Yeah, dunno about that
<kamstrup> Actually, come to think of it; I did have unity working fine for a few brief minutes today. Then I pulled in the latest updates...
<kamstrup> it was after that
<kamstrup> ah, got it. compiz dies silently when launched
<lamalex> nice
<DBO> lamalex, can you do me a favor (as our QA guy)
<DBO> see if we can find any C++ static analyzer
<DBO> I cant find one
<lamalex> DBO, http://sourceforge.net/projects/cppcheck/
<lamalex> come on dude all you have to do is google
<DBO> a good one
<lamalex> does that one suck?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> tried it
<kamstrup> Ah great. Apparently the unity session thinks it's completely fine that compiz exits with code 1 during startup
<DBO> kamstrup, gdb + break on _exit
<lamalex> there's a hudson plugin for cppcheck
<lamalex> so we could automate
<DBO> in that case I'll find a way to make it do what I want
<DBO> I want to audit render code for complex pathways (5+ possible branches per method)
<lamalex> DBO, it's also packaged and the kernel uses it
<DBO> it still sucks
<DBO> I wanted something like resharper for visual studio
<lamalex> it's the only one listed in wikipedias list of static anyalzers for cpp
<kamstrup> DBO: no need... vv
<kamstrup> Program exited with code 01.
<kamstrup> (gdb) No value set for `/apps/compiz-1/general/allscreens/options/active_plugins'
<lamalex> DBO, there are a bunch of commercial ones
<lamalex> if we can get funding we can probably buy something nicer
<lamalex> but I guess that's a dbarth issue?
<lamalex> + is it ok to use non-free tools
<lamalex> DBO, did you ask in #cppcheck for doing complex pathwyas?
<DBO> yes will do
<kamstrup> DBO: so it looks like I have no dconf schema for compiz... who's responsible for installing that?
<lamalex> i would guess compiz
<Amaranth> compiz uses gconf
<Amaranth> kamstrup: and the message there is because it's /apps/compiz-1/general/screen0/options/active_plugins
<Amaranth> screen0, not allscreens
<Amaranth> So the 0.8->0.9 conversion that either didrocks and smspillaz wrote is doing something funny, I guess
<kamstrup> DBO: breaking on _exit only gives me a stack trace inside libc. I'm trying to locate which piece of code triggers this, but my greps to up with bupkis... Any tips on how to nail this?
<DBO> can I see the stack trace?
<kamstrup> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546097/
<DBO> wtf
<kamstrup> DBO: just my words
<DBO> how is it start...
<kamstrup> compiz --replace ccp
<DBO> I meant to say
<DBO> how is it in start?
<Amaranth> The only reason compiz used to exit is if you didn't have composite or opengl support but now that just affects plugin loading
<Amaranth> I can't think of a reason compiz would exit without giving a message first anyway
<Amaranth> oh, is there more than one thread?
<kamstrup> I think there are loads of threads
<Amaranth> well, no
<Amaranth> There is going to be 1 or 2
<Amaranth> I see 3 possible locations of EXIT_FAILURE
<kamstrup> I think there is just 1 then
<Amaranth> two are in the bailer plugin
<Amaranth> The other is in my "move checks to compiz" patch
<jcastro> cando: bug #683466 is fix released right? I can't reproduce it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 683466 in unity (Ubuntu) "There are 2 Quit menu options in Quicklist" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683466
<Amaranth> In either case it should have printed something but would still only exit there if you didn't have proper support for compiz
<cando> jcastro, yup...:)
<cando> DBO has already pushed it to master...
<Amaranth> The only time my patch would cause exit 1 is printf ("Detected GNOME failsafe session.\n");
<jcastro> cando: it has to be in the last upload though, the one on friday?
<cando> jcastro, dbo pushed it 14th december..
<Amaranth> and if you were stuck in my move checks to compiz stuff it would have at least launched an xterm
<jcastro> yeah he likely forgot to update the status, I fixed it
<Amaranth> it should never have actually exited
<cando> ok...thanks..:)
<Amaranth> kamstrup: ^
<kamstrup> Amaranth: ok... my hunt goes on then :-)
<Amaranth> kamstrup: Perhaps glib is pulling the rug out from under us for some reason
<Amaranth> although afaik the only time it does that is when g_malloc fails
<Amaranth> According to the code what you're seeing shouldn't be possible :/
<kamstrup> Amaranth, DBO: ! it was the "bench" plugin... disabling that and now it runs...
<DBO> kamstrup,
<Amaranth> wha?
<DBO> :)
<kamstrup> Amaranth: wha?! indeed :-)
<Amaranth> kamstrup: The only thing I can think of is the bailer deciding your system isn't fast enough due to results from the bench plugin
<Amaranth> But I can't see why it wouldn't have printed something
<kamstrup> Amaranth: I tried with and without the bailer, and it ran with both
<kamstrup> Amaranth: I started manually bisecting this with 'compiz --replace plugin1 plugin2 ...'
<kamstrup> Amaranth: it worked until I hit "bench"
<Amaranth> so I just noticed bench doesn't seem to be in compiz or compiz-plugins-main
<Amaranth> so it was dying because that plugin doesn't exist
<Amaranth> kamstrup: does `compiz --replace fancyfakething` exit too?
<kamstrup> Amaranth: that works ok... somehow the fact that the bench plugins was ticked in ccsm caused this
<kamstrup> lemme just try a full session
<jcastro> Amaranth: are you in natty?
<Amaranth> jcastro: yep
<jcastro> Amaranth: can you snag me a screenshot of the launcher drag feature?
<jcastro> or do you know how?
<lamalex> jcastro, what do you want?
<lamalex> just a ss of a launcher being drug?
<lamalex> dragged
<jcastro> lamalex: just a pic of like the little bar
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I'm doing a unity report and wanted to add it
<lamalex> erm i just broke my panel :\
<Amaranth> jcastro: like that: http://i.imgur.com/pPqSc.png ?
<jcastro> perfect, thanks!
<lamalex> probably want the cursor in there
<lamalex> so it's obvious is a drag
<lamalex> and banshee instead of rb ;)
<Amaranth> arg, stupid unity keeps opening my terminal with pwd set to ~/Builds :/
<Amaranth> even after I remove the launcher, open it again from /usr/share/applications, and pin it again
<Amaranth> which is really weird unless it keeps a copy of gnome-terminal.desktop itself
<Amaranth> lamalex: banshee doesn't like me and I have no tool that will include the cursor
<jcastro> DBO: thoughts? http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ldqxqac9AC1qb5bmy.png
<DBO> jcastro, yes please
<DBO> maybe a towel
<jcastro> DBO: what's the bug report on it?
<DBO> there isn't one as far as I know
<jcastro> ok
 * jcastro rolls with it
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2392493807/unity-bitesize-progress-report-for-20-december
<jcastro> cando: ^
<jcastro> jono: ^
<jono> jcastro, it's not entirely clear why you list the bug links under the  bit about the Rubbish Bin
<jono> you should make it clear that these are bugs we are seeking people to fix and that they are simple bugs
<jcastro> refresh, I added a "here's the interesting ones for the week"
<jcastro> I saw that right after I published
 * jcastro adds more clarification
<jono> still don't see it
<jcastro> refresh
<jono> I am
<jono> I don';t see it
<jcastro> ugh, my blog is down ... again.
<jono> Unless of course you are from England, in which case the correct term is Rubbish Bin.
<jono> Bug 688830 Select quicklist items with just one right click
<jcastro> one moment.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 688830 in unity (Ubuntu) "Select quicklist items with just one right click" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688830
<jono> it is up for me
<jono> it just won't refresh
<jcastro> refreshed for me, hit ctrl-f5 perhaps?
<jcastro> I added "Here’s the interesting ones for the week. Feel free to grab any of these bugs and start hacking." with a link
<jono> I am in Chrome
<jono> so Ctrl-Ring
<jono> weird
<jcastro> both appear to do the same thing for me
<jono> let me try FF
<jono> I don't see it in FF either
<jono> and that is loading the page fresh
<jono> I don't think your updates are visibile, jcastro
<jono> why do you use tumblr, it is poo
<jcastro> it was awesome until the last 2 weeks
<jono> weird
<jcastro> It's refreshing for me on like my other 2 machines
<jono> I wonder if they have some caching that affects West Coast US
<jono> jcastro, see if anyone else can see the changes
<jcastro> yeah
<tareth> I don't see the changes either..
<jono> jcastro, ^
<jcastro> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/jorge_not_lying.png
<jono> jcastro, lol, we know you are not lying
<jono> it is clearly a caching thing
<jono> jcastro, dude, you should use wordpress.com - it is full of "not crap" goodness
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I moved away from wordpress.com a while back because it was unreliable
<jcastro> and then tumblr was being awesome until just recently. :-/
<DBO> jcastro, i dont see teh box either
<jcastro> ok I am getting 50/50 with people who can see the sentence
<jono> jcastro, Wordpress.com was unreliable?
<jono> wow
<jcastro> yeah it was really slow
<jono> they have always worked great for me
<jono> strange
<jcastro> and tbh too complicated for me, I like that tumblr is just 2 text fields
 * jcastro makes another random edit to kick off whatever caching thing it's supposed to do
<jcastro> no one is impressed by my right aligned launcher maneuver?
<jono> jcastro, looks good :-)
<DBO> jcastro, Im impressed by the animation
<DBO> its so fancy
<DBO> who ever coded such a wonderful animation
<DBO> that DND animation
<DBO> someone should give that man a cookie
<DBO> ronoc! (his name is so clever)
<jcastro> DBO: cookies and beer post-intellihide-default sir.
<DBO> jcastro, committing default now
<jcastro> DBO: hah really?
<ronoc> DBO, yo!
<DBO> jcastro, I was holding out for a better deal!
<DBO> ronoc, are you on vacation my good man with the cool accent
<ronoc> DBO, nope I'm working from ireland for the week, no holidays left
<ronoc> had airport flight problems but finally got here this morning about 7am
<ronoc> slept on the floor in stanstad airport last night
<DBO> isn't it like 3am there?
<ronoc> 10 pm
<DBO> oh
<jcastro> DBO: actually, who is fixing the nautilus icon arrangements under the launcher? That's actually annoying, I wouldn't turn the intellihide on by default until someone sorts that
<ronoc> bed soon for sure :)
<DBO> jcastro, there is no obvious fix for that
<DBO> we are going to need to figure out a fix
<DBO> jcastro, while annoying its more annoying that not getting enough testers :)
<jcastro> fair enough, I guess if you're going to brutalize them with double window widgets then what's a minor icon adjustment ...
<DBO> its actually mostly fixed in trunk
<DBO> the double widget thing
<DBO> I can only get it now by restarting the window maanger with a maximized window
 * jcastro updates the report
<jcastro> DBO: hey, next time let's just have a quick skype at EOD every monday and you can give me the goodies
<DBO> okie dokie
<cando> jcastro, thanks!...:)
<jcastro> cando: now we're really rockin
<cando> jcastro, yeah!we rock! :D
<DBO> jcastro, you saw tareth got two more commits right?
<DBO> hes out-committed some DX'ers this week!
<jcastro> DBO: I did but I don't see them as fixed released
<jcastro> link?
<DBO> they are for next weeks release
<DBO> well... next release
<jcastro> oh you mean the ones today?
<DBO> whenever that be
<jcastro> you merged them this morning?
<jcastro> yeah I got those
<DBO> awesome
<DBO> great
<DBO> reddit fights the good fight: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/eonqp/please_stop_confusing_unity_for_a_de_that_is/
<jono> jcastro, ok Facebooked and tweeted
<tareth> if all goes well I'll have another bug-fix out tonight for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/691140 =]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 691140 in unity (Ubuntu) "Initial Nautilus menu (right after session start) not responding to clicks" [Low,Confirmed]
<jono> tareth, you rock :-)
<fagan> DBO: where is the main method for unity, its not really easy to find and im trying to fix a quick bug
<fagan> just point me in the right direction and ill figure it out
<DBO> fagan, its a compiz plugin
<DBO> so its the compiz main
<fagan> DBO: but what is run when you go unity in the command then?
<fagan> (thats what im looking for)
<DBO> you mean the old clutter version?
<fagan> nope the new one
<tareth> isn't there a python script or something in /usr/bin?
<fagan> oh maybe
<DBO> fagan, im not really sure
<DBO> I dont launch it that way
<DBO> thats a packaging thing
<fagan> DBO: well im just trying to make a quick --replace option so the behaviour would be the same as gnome-shell --replace
<DBO> oh
<fagan> unity without switches does that at the moment already
<DBO> `which unity`
<DBO> it should be a shell script
 * fagan goes searching for a shell script
 * RAOF thinks its actually a python dohicky.
<fagan> it looks like unity.cmake
<tareth> yep
<fagan> its python
<fagan> wow its been a long time since I used python
<RAOF> Bah!  How can I get the decoration to go away on all my maximised windows, rather than just half of them?
<Amaranth> RAOF: winrules!
<Amaranth> actually I guess it would just be the decoration plugin match
<RAOF> Well, that's odd.  Firefox correctly didn't have decoration, then I opened a new maximised firefox window, and it has decoration.
<Amaranth> RAOF: change the decor plugin decoration match to (any ) & !(state=maxvert & state=maxhorz)
<Amaranth> err, where did that space come from?
<RAOF> :)
<tareth> RAOF, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/691741
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 691741 in unity (Ubuntu) "Duplicated window title bars with Unity 3.2.8" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Amaranth> Actually you could just do !(state=maxvert & state=maxhorz)
<fagan> ok done
 * Amaranth is glad to have fixed this problem
<fagan> jcastro: which should I do a merge or put the diff in a .patch file
<fagan> its tested and working perfect
<jcastro> fagan: merge request please
<fagan> jcastro: to unity trunk yeah?
<jcastro> ya
<fagan> jcastro: just did the merge request
<fagan> https://code.launchpad.net/~shanepatrickfagan/unity/unity-replace/+merge/44301
<fagan> its one line so it shouldnt be a hard review :P
<fagan> oh crud do I have to sign the contrib agreement for that one line?
 * fagan hasnt signed it yet
<DBO> fagan, please CC on the contrib agreement
<jcastro> it's ok they check it before review
<fagan> DBO: cc?
<DBO> fagan, you email the contrib agreement in to sign it
<DBO> if you CC me I can merge your code today
<fagan> ah ok
 * fagan does that 
<fagan> DBO: sent
<DBO> fagan, legendary
<fagan> jcastro: hehe id say you would love my latest tweet :P
#ayatana 2010-12-21
<nnnaji> fagan: thanks! been waiting for unity --replace !
<fagan> nnnaji: well unity without switches works the same
<fagan> so its only cosmetic
<nnnaji> learnability
<fagan> yeah that was the idea
<nnnaji> ;)
<fagan> plus its no harm having
<nnnaji> exactly :D
<nnnaji> consistency doesn't always require major changes
<fagan> well its all didrock's being awesome I just added a line to it :)
<coz_> hey all
<SteveC_> Hey there.  I am totally new at Ubuntu, and after a few days of using 10.10 with Unity, I realized I am missing my main system menu.  When I right click on the menu bar at the top, nothing happens.  However right clicking works most other places.  Is there a fix for this bug?
<kvalo> morning
<evaluate> umm, the indicator menu doesn't support text with underscores? You must be kidding me!
<ronoc> hyperair, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/692887
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 692887 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Banshee does not register volume level correctly in the Sound preferences > 'Applications' tab" [Low,New]
 * ronoc turns his attention to banshee integration bugs this week
<vish> ronoc: neat..! :)
<evaluate> hello
<evaluate> any indicator dev here?
<ronoc> evaluate, yup
<evaluate> hey ronoc
<ronoc> hey
<evaluate> I noticed that underscores don't appear in indicator menu items, is this behavior intended?
<ronoc> evaluate, I had noticed this before, do you mean the dbusmenuitem label string value ?
<evaluate> ronoc, sorry, I'm not familiar with the terms you guys use
<ronoc> evaluate, how have you noticed this ?
<evaluate> ronoc, well, I'm working on a clipboard manager
<evaluate> I use the menu to also show a history of the most recent copied items. If I copy items that contain underscores, the underscores don't appear in the menu
<evaluate> for example if I copy 'g_gint64_format', in the menu I see: '
<evaluate> 'ggint64format'
<evaluate> if you want, I could paste you the exact steps I use to create the menu items...
<ronoc> evaluate, ah so you are using the application indicator api ?
<evaluate> ronoc, yeah
<ronoc> evaluate, i have noticed this before but it could be true for some reason, the best thing to do would be to file a bug against application indicator
<ronoc> evaluate, i work with the indicator stack but I'm not the owner
<ronoc> evaluate, ted is on holiday's
<evaluate> ronoc, yeah, I heard this name a lot of times recently. Who is he exactly? :-)
<ronoc> evaluate, https://launchpad.net/~ted dx team - foundations
<evaluate> btw, there are also problems with the formatting of menu items, which I have explained here: https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana-dev/msg00052.html
<evaluate> I could eventually send a reply to this to also explain the underscore bug...
<ronoc> kvalo -> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjcurran/indicator-sound/playlist-integration/+merge/44351
<ronoc> or are you on holidays ?
<kvalo> ronoc: not yet :) on it
<ronoc> kvalo, thx
<kvalo> ronoc: why did you remove the vapi file? it shouldn't be in bzr?
<joaopinto> which package should I use to file a bug for the global menu ?
<ronoc> kvalo,  not using it any more
<kvalo> ronoc: ok. approved
 * kvalo logs off now. happy holidays everyone
<spikeb> you too kvalo
<ronoc> kvalo, thanks man, have a nice holiday
<kenvandine> joaopinto, indicator-appmenu
<joaopinto> kenvandine, bug 693046, should I add task for indicator-appmenu ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 693046 in AppMenu GTK+ "Menu does not respond in the "failed installed" session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693046
<joaopinto> it was reported at appmenu-gtk
<kenvandine> that is probably fine
<Amaranth> DBO: Remember those small API/ABI changes I was talking about for compiz?
<DBO> yes
<Amaranth> DBO: I think it's better to think of it more as "I'm ripping the opengl plugin API to shreds and putting something back in"
<DBO> Amaranth, please dont break it
<Amaranth> DBO: The current API is basically not usable with OpenGL ES unless I build my own OpenGL state machine inside the gles plugin
<Amaranth> Well, it's probably not _that_ bad
<DBO> yeah its probably not
<DBO> either way
<DBO> dont break shit
<Amaranth> But, for example, GLFragment is exposed to the public API in almost every single function call
<Amaranth> GLES doesn't have fragment programs :)
<DBO> are you sure about that
<DBO> Amaranth, I am looking at the OpenGL ES spec right now
<DBO> it can run fragment shaders
<Amaranth> shaders are different
<DBO> right, so here is what I am saying to you
<DBO> there is a functionality that is provided by GLFragment
<DBO> that is to say its used to make some rather simple transforms
<DBO> (in compiz)
<DBO> rather than try to port GLFragment
<DBO> you are merely trying to port how it is used in compiz
<Amaranth> yeah, perhaps I'll have better luck tossing the current code and just trying to implement the interface from scratch
<DBO> Amaranth, in cases like that yes
<DBO> Amaranth, my recollection is GLFragment in plugins is only used for a couple of things
<DBO> I would suggest attemption to write a fragment shader that can do the same things
<Amaranth> DBO: brightness, opacity, saturation
<DBO> and exporting a new, similar struct
<Amaranth> GLFragment::Attrib
<DBO> right
<DBO> so its not a hard problem to solve
<Amaranth> blur is screwed though :)
<DBO> fuck blur
<DBO> dont worry about blur right now
<DBO> worry about basic plugins
<DBO> think "Ubuntu default plugin list"
<Amaranth> Right now I'm just worried about the opengl plugin
<jcastro> DBO: is bug #692444 bitesizeable?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 692444 in Unity "clicking trash multiple times opens multiple instances of it." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692444
<jcastro> it feels bitesizeable
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> its a medium to hard bitesize
<DBO> but its in the range
<jcastro> DBO: the top panel is how many pixels up and down, 22px?
<DBO> 24
<vish> akshatj: hi, did you figure out how to file the bug in debian?
<seiflotfy> kenvandine,
<seiflotfy> where do i find some docu for
<seiflotfy> IndicatorObjectEntry
<kenvandine> should be in the libindicator-doc pacakge
<kenvandine> package
<seiflotfy> nothing there
<seiflotfy> :(
<seiflotfy> oh shit
<seiflotfy> sorry
<seiflotfy> there is only libappindicator docs in trunk
<seiflotfy> kenvandine, i can detect indicators that are being removed from the panel
<seiflotfy> how can i identify them
<seiflotfy> ?
<seiflotfy> is there any identifier for an indicator
<Amaranth> DBO: So even trying my best there are going to be some API changes
<Amaranth> DBO: They'll be additions but you'll have to use them
<DBO> explain
<Amaranth> GLShader, GLShaderManager, GLVertexBatch I have so far
<Amaranth> So instead of glVertex3f and such you'll setup a GLVertexBatch, possibly setup a custom shader, and call batch->draw(shader)
<Amaranth> hmm, exposing the shader in the draw method would make us depend on GL 2.0 on desktops too, might want to rethink that part...
<Amaranth> I have no idea how nux and it's shaders are going to interact with this yet
<Amaranth> err, its
<Amaranth> DBO: Basically changes required to make up for there being no fixed function pipeline anymore
<DBO> okay lets take it from the other approach here
<DBO> lets ignore shaders for a moment and look at only those plugins that modify the transform of windows
<DBO> (aka 90% of them)
<DBO> with me?
<Amaranth> DBO: The simple ones just push matrices around, they likely won't need any change
<DBO> correct
<Amaranth> If you do any extra drawing or special transformations though...
<seiflotfy> kenvandine, where do i find stuff about IndicatorsModel
<DBO> Amaranth, so for things like special transforms you need a vertex shader
<Amaranth> Yeah
<DBO> which means you need a way to either:
<DBO> A) define a shader which can be "programmed" by some struct you can pass around
<Amaranth> I'm going to need a way to allow plugins to add functions that the main shader will somehow know to call
<kenvandine> seiflotfy, dunno, is that from libindicator?
<kenvandine> or libappindicator?
<DBO> B) Allow plugins to define their own additional shaders
<seiflotfy> kenvandine, i am having an issue
<seiflotfy> kenvandine, i can connect to entries rmeoved
<DBO> Amaranth, A) certainly can cover a large number of cases, but not all
<Amaranth> DBO: defining their own shaders entirely wouldn't work as we need to combine them all
<seiflotfy> however i can not identify the entry properly
<kenvandine> seiflotfy, appindicators?
<Amaranth> I'm going to have a few stock shaders though
<seiflotfy> nope
<seiflotfy> all indicators
<seiflotfy> i am working on some panel stuff
<DBO> Amaranth, you cant run shaders sequentially?
<kenvandine> so using libindicator?
<seiflotfy> yeah
<Amaranth> DBO: You can only have one main()
<kenvandine> seiflotfy, i can't even see where IndicatorsModel come from
<DBO> Amaranth, wtf are you talking about
<Amaranth> DBO: And no, I don't think you can run them sequentially
<DBO> Amaranth, hold on
<seiflotfy> yeah
<seiflotfy> model = IndicatorsModel.get_default ();
<seiflotfy>         var indicators_list = model.get_indicators ();
<seiflotfy> this is vala code
<seiflotfy>  to get all indicators
<seiflotfy> however none of them have a real identifier
<Amaranth> DBO: Shaders are C-like, they have a main function
<seiflotfy> not even an internal one
<kenvandine> seiflotfy, but what library provides IndicatorsModel?
<DBO> Amaranth, yes I know, but you can run multiple shaders
<DBO> Amaranth, I know this because we do it in nux all the time
<Amaranth> DBO: I'll have to look at how that is done
<Amaranth> DBO: afaik you can have one vertex and one fragment shader per glDraw* call
<seiflotfy> kenvandine, let me ask
<DBO> Amaranth, you have to use an intermediate draw to do
<DBO> which I suppose is a bit of a problem
<Amaranth> DBO: Yeah, that sounds more complicated
<seiflotfy> kenvandine, ok nm that
<Amaranth> And would use more memory
<kenvandine> seiflotfy, oh, that is libunity
<seiflotfy> kenvandine, so i have a list of indicators
<seiflotfy> kenvandine, how do i identify them uniqeuly
<ion> I wonder if it was noticed that bug #686698 isn’t in fact fixed yet? I’m unable to change the status.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 686698 in nux (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::IOpenGLSurface::UnlockRect()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686698
<DBO> Amaranth, the approach I would take would be to attempt to define a shader that can be parameterized in such a way to replicate existing functionality
<seiflotfy> lets say i want to create a hashtable with <id, indicator>
<Amaranth> DBO: Yeah, as much as possible
<Amaranth> DBO: I imagine I can get most of the way there with that
<DBO> Amaranth, yes
<DBO> I am trying to raise jaytaoko
<DBO> see if I cant get you a better solution
<Amaranth> DBO: but afaik there is a limit to the amount of parameters you can pass to a shader
<DBO> there are
<Amaranth> Unless I want to load data in as a fake texture :)
<DBO> ew
<Amaranth> Thats how GPGPU stuff works, I agree it's pretty ugly
<DBO> well I mean what plugins are we talking about here...
<Amaranth> DBO: I dunno, I haven't looked yet, that's why I'm focusing on stock shaders for now
<Amaranth> DBO: Or at least I was until you got me in to thinking about the rest of it :)
<kenvandine> seiflotfy, why do you need to identify them?
<DBO> well I dont want you to have to go back and redo this
<Amaranth> the limit is something terribly low though, iirc it's 8 uniforms
<kenvandine> get_indicators returns an ArrayList
<kenvandine> should be good enough
<kenvandine> then iterate over the indicators to do things with them
<Amaranth> DBO: I've already tossed out 3 or 4 half ports of the opengl plugin to get to this point, one more won't hurt
<Amaranth> DBO: Ideally I could sit down in a room with onestone and smspillaz and hash this out in an hour or so but...
<seiflotfy> kenvandine, thanks
<DBO> Amaranth, you can compile multiple shader objects into a shader program
<kenvandine> seiflotfy, if you really need an id, there is a get_indicator_name in IndicatorsModel
<kenvandine> you can always use that to get the name and store that
<kenvandine> but i would just use the list if you can
<Amaranth> DBO: Yeah, I know the compiler will just concatenate them but I didn't think it would actually work correctly if each one defines a main function
<DBO> dont have them define a main, they would need to implement a well known name
<DBO> so each plugin defines a shader function name (if any) and then on load compiz makes its shader main call the functions in the right order, if the plugin requests its shader be enabled
<Amaranth> DBO: Right, that's what I said a few minutes ago :)
<DBO> Amaranth, sorry I must have missed that
<Amaranth> DBO: Each plugin provides a function and core somehow figures out what functions to call and modifies the main function
<DBO> but still, try to limit the number of plugins requiring that
<Amaranth> absolutely, mesa can apparently get a bit weird with that
<DBO> I would suggest a bit-field to enable/disable functions
<Amaranth> there is a code size limit for the compiler, I think
<DBO> so you dont have to recompile the shader
<DBO> is the code size limit for the compiler or for the shader objects?
<htorque> hello everyone! to which package does the battery indicator belong?
<Amaranth> DBO: I don't remember, will have to check
<Amaranth> DBO: I don't think it matter anymore anyway, mesa got a new shader compiler
<DBO> htorque, I believe its part of gnome-power-manager
<DBO> Amaranth, thats true!
<htorque> DBO, thanks
<Amaranth> Although I'm mostly going to be focusing on specific SoCs
<Amaranth> hmm, I think I'm going to apply these changes to the current compiz to verify I've got the right idea before I start porting things to egl/gles
<Amaranth> DBO: So, hey, when do we get window previews? You can't say compiz doesn't provide a way for you to get them anymore :)
#ayatana 2010-12-22
<achutha> hi
<achutha> is this a chat?
<kamstrup> ronoc: senpai! so any gotchas I should know about when porting vala code from dbus-glib to gdbus?
<ronoc> kamstrup, i found it very easy, nothing dodgy, let me think
<ronoc> kamstrup, i did notice a race condition with regards receiving property update signal against checking the new value of the property on my instance
<ronoc> sometimes they value on the instance was stale
<ronoc> i got around it with a timeout
<kamstrup> ronoc: ok, cool. I don't really use properties, so let's cross fingers for a downhill ride :-)
<ronoc> kamstrup, my code is much cleaner using gdbus -> lp:indicator-sound mpris-controller.vala and mpris-interfaces.vala have plenty of example code
<ronoc> Cimi_, you never added yourself to the list of contributors on the transport-widget .c and .h
<ronoc> fixing now
<coz_> good day all
<raffaele_> Hi
<raffaele_> I have a bug with Unity. It's a segmentation fault
<raffaele_> can you help me?
<raffaele_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/686094
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 686094 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity and Compiz do not start" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<coz_> raffaele_,   is this an nvidia card?
<raffaele_> yes
<raffaele_> a fx 5200
<raffaele_> i use the nvidia 173 drivers
<coz_> mm  not sure how effective the  fx5200 is going to be with this
<coz_> raffaele_,  do you know if it is an agp or  pci  card
<raffaele_> agp
<raffaele_> 4x
<coz_> ok
<coz_> raffaele_,  I assume you rebooted after installing the driver ....yes?
<raffaele_> yes
<raffaele_> I upgraded from maverick
<coz_> raffaele_,  ok  one thing you can try  is to reboot  and hold down the "e"  key  or   "shift + e"  to get to the grub menu and the kernel boot stanza
<coz_> raffaele_, just before  "quiet splash"   you can type in       nomodeset  and then hit  F10 to reboot with that option
<raffaele_> Will I disable the nvidia drivers?
<Amaranth> raffaele_: for your backtrace, can you install libnux-0.9-0-dbgsym and get the backtrace again?
<raffaele_> ok, wait a moment. I'm installing it
<Amaranth> raffaele_: and (though I doubt it will matter) unity-dbgsym if you can
<cando_> hi guys ! i'm working on bug #688407  and i need a quick mentoring... :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 688407 in unity (Ubuntu) "Trashcan needs quick lists" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688407
<cando_> i've already added the quick list...with one entry:EMpty trash..
<cando_> the problem is: how to empty trash...^^
<cando_> i've already looked to the old unity-private code..
<raffaele_> I don't found unity-dbgsym, it isn't in the repo
<cando_> but it's in vala...i've also looked to nautilus code...but it's a bit difficult..:)
<raffaele_> Amaranth: Ok, I've installed libnux-dbgsym. Now what should I do?
<Amaranth> raffaele_: use the directions in the bug report to get a new backtrace
<Amaranth> raffaele_: just like you did last time but now it should hopefully give more info there are the top of the stack were it just shows ?? now
<raffaele_> ok, I have the backtrace
<raffaele_> Do I put it on Launchpad?
<raffaele_> Do I put it on Launchpad?
<raffaele_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/61078543/Output2
<raffaele_> this is the backtrace, but it looks the same of the file "Output1"
<raffaele_> @Amaranth: the new backtrace looks the same in the file "Output1". What should I do?
<Amaranth> raffaele_: still getting the ?? at frame 0?
<raffaele_> yes
<raffaele_> I don't now what does it means
<Amaranth> weird, that either means gdb can't find symbol information for a library there or gdb is unable to read the stack correctly
<Amaranth> I suppose it could be nvidia's libGL
<raffaele_> Ok, so this can be a problem with the Nvidia drivers? Or do I need to install other debug symbols?
<Amaranth> well, there is no dbgsym for nvidia and I think they strip debug symbols for "performance reasons"
<Sam__> Can ne1 help me
<Sam__> how can i help u people
<Amaranth> raffaele_: I guess the unity/nux folks will have to see what they call in SubmitStateChanges and see if any of it could cause a crash
<Amaranth> raffaele_: Probably a driver thing though :/
<Amaranth> Sam__: I don't think anyone from the DX team is actually here
<raffaele_> If I install the Nouveau drivers, and unity works, can we say that this is a problem with Nvidia drivers?
<Amaranth> raffaele_: Almost certainly
<raffaele_> ok
<raffaele_> now i try to install nouveau driver
<Amaranth> raffaele_: You have to install the experimental package to get nouveau gl
<raffaele_> bot the problem will remain
<raffaele_> there isn't basic 3d support for fx 5200 in the Nuoveau drivers in the repo?
<Amaranth> raffaele_: yeah, you just have to install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<raffaele_> ah ok
<raffaele_> also libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental-dbg ?
<Amaranth> raffaele_: can't hurt, hopefully won't be needed though
<Amaranth> raffaele_: If it still crashes with nouveau it would be useful
<raffaele_> I hate to remove the Nvidia drivers. xD
<Amaranth> eh, you can put them back on easily enough
<Amaranth> you can even use jockey-text to do it automatically from command line if you can't get X working
<raffaele_> ok
<raffaele_> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-173 nvidia-96-modaliases nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings
<raffaele_> and
<raffaele_> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental-dbg xserver-xorg-video-nouveau xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-dbg
<raffaele_> are correct?
<raffaele_> I always have trouble removing the proprietary driver! XD
<raffaele_> Ok I'm installing nouveau drivers. Now I reboot and next I'll try to start unity
<Amaranth> raffaele_: You have to edit or remove xorg.conf too
<raffaele_> I'm doing it from safety mode
<raffaele_> What is the command to open the Xorg configuration file using gedit?
<Amaranth> raffaele_: just do mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<raffaele_> File not found
<raffaele_> °_°
<Amaranth> ok, perhaps we've got xorg patched to use the nvidia driver automatically if it is installed
<Amaranth> In that case just start X
<raffaele_> I'm already using X
<raffaele_> I've runned the safe graphic mode
<Amaranth> oh, it put you in safe mode?
<raffaele_> I was the one to boot into recovery mode, then I used the option failsafeX and then I run in safe graphics mode
<raffaele_> Now I'm in the X11 folder
<raffaele_> there isn't xorg.conf
<raffaele_> °_°
<raffaele_> Ok i have a backup, I rename it running nautilus as root
<raffaele_> In the driver section should I insert "nouveau" ?
<avishekrc> hi
<ubuntu_> Hi
<ubuntu_> ops
<Devil505> hi
<raffaele_> ok
<raffaele_> Amaranth, i have installed the nouveau drivers.
<raffaele_> The result: kernel panick with all my kernels
<raffaele_> I am using the ubuntu 10.10 live cd
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> kernel panic even when you boot in recovery mode?
<raffaele_> yes
<raffaele_> my lucky is that i have all my few files on Ubuntu one
<raffaele_> xD
<Amaranth> weird, how did you even boot the first time?
<raffaele_> normally
<Amaranth> We run you on nouveau KMS at first boot (and afaik the 10.10 live cd does too) and installing that extra package would only affect things once you get in to X
<raffaele_> now i install maverick, I-ll update
<coz_> raffaele_,  and all you get is desktop image and cursor ...yes?
<Amaranth> you can chroot in to your installed system and remove the package or just edit your xorg.conf to use the vesa driver and edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf to blacklist nouveaufb
<Amaranth> raffaele_: no need to reinstall for such a thing
<raffaele_> ok
<raffaele_> ok
<raffaele_> say me the commands to do on the live cd
<raffaele_> I have the root file system on sda5
<Amaranth> raffaele_: just edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and add a 'blacklist nouveaufb' line
<Amaranth> raffaele_: then boot in recovery mode and install the nvidia driver again
<raffaele_> again? xD
<raffaele_> so how we do to fix this bug?
<Amaranth> raffaele_: I dunno, the nouveau guys are still pretty much against getting bug reports
<Amaranth> If you can get a decent amount of info on the nouveau kernel panic that may be fixable
<Amaranth> raffaele_: For unity crashing with nvidia we fall back on "have the unity/nux developers see if something in that last nux function could crash"
<Amaranth> If not perhaps running under valgrind will give more info, otherwise it's likely a driver bug and the best solution is to blacklist your card from even trying to run compiz/unity
<raffaele_> I now how to run it under valgrind
<raffaele_> I had already doed this
<raffaele_> but I don't now how save the backtrace
<raffaele_> because
<raffaele_> the backtrace have A LOT of log lines
<Amaranth> raffaele_: yeah, you have to pipe the output to a file
<Amaranth> raffaele_: valgrind compiz --replace ccp 2> valgrindlog
<coz_> ok be back in about an hour or so
<Amaranth> that should do it, iirc
<raffaele_> ok
<raffaele_> now I reboot and i install the nvidia drivers
<raffaele_> bye
<raffaele_> quit
<raffaele_> @Amaranth: I'm again here. How do I use valgrind to have a backtrace of compiz?
<Amaranth> raffaele_: valgrind compiz --replace ccp 2> valgrindlog
<Amaranth> raffaele_: I think that should do it
<raffaele_> ok
<raffaele_> Should I install the debug symbols for compiz, nux, ....?
<Amaranth> raffaele_: both, and unity
<raffaele_> ok
<Amaranth> it's going to be full of junk from the nvidia driver but hopefully something useful will be in there too, just attach it to the bug
<raffaele_> ok now i execute valgrind
<Amaranth> it's going to be slow and appear to freeze for a long time
<raffaele__> ok
<raffaele__> I've the output
<raffaele__> I've got the output
<Amaranth> raffaele__: attach it to the bug and the unity guys should look at it eventually
<nmarques> anyone can gimme some pointers... running against some undefined references while building nux, ex: gluErrorString
<Amaranth> raffaele__: I'll take a look as well to see if anything obvious jumps out otherwise I think they're on holiday for the rest of the year
<raffaele__> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/61089423/valgrindlog
<raffaele__> this is the log
<raffaele__> 298 errors?
<Amaranth> raffaele__: Yeah... wow
<raffaele__> The bug squad will have a lot of work
<raffaele__> xD
<Amaranth> raffaele__: Some of those are likely false positives but that does seem to be a nux bug
<raffaele__> Now ?
<raffaele__> Now what should be done?
<raffaele__> @Amaranth: Now what should be done?
<Amaranth> raffaele__: Now we wait
<raffaele__> ???
<Amaranth> raffaele__: The DX team is not available right now
<Amaranth> And even if I could figure out a solution I couldn't get it accepted into unity or nux
<raffaele__> DX team is the bug squad?
<Amaranth> No, they're the team that works on unity
<raffaele__> ah
<Amaranth> raffaele__: I've marked it as triaged though
<raffaele__> We can also say that it is related to nux
<Amaranth> raffaele__: I imagine they'll see that
<raffaele__> ok
<Amaranth> I dunno if they like having everything under the unity package or split out in to the components
<Amaranth> I know for compiz I like having all the bugs filed against the main compiz package
<raffaele__> is a segmentation fault system, can we give a greater importance?
<raffaele__> It is a segmentation fault system, can we give a greater importance?
<raffaele__> It is a segmentation fault, can we give a greater importance?
<raffaele__> @Amaranth: Ok, thank you for helping me with this bug. Now I wait for the DX team.
<Amaranth> raffaele__: Sorry, I don't want to touch the importance
<Amaranth> Well, actually, I could bump it to medium, that's the default for crashes
<raffaele__> ok
<raffaele__> thank you again. ;)
<lamalex> Amaranth, we usually link againt unity and the component
<RAOF> nmarques: I didn't see anyone else answer your question; if you're still waiting - that looks like a failure to link against libGLU, which would be a build system bug.
<nmarques> RAOF, another question, Iv'e noticed nux on natty requires a git version of mesa... would this trigger such behavior ?
<RAOF> nmarques: No.  Does nux actually require a git version of mesa?
<lamalex> nux requires whatever mesa is in natty
<RAOF> Which is (now) 7.9, but was 7.9 minus a couple of commits.
<nmarques> RAOF, I'll take a look deeper into this. Btw it's being built on openSUSE since I'm trying to package Unity for it
<RAOF> Ok.  Unity shouldn't require any particular version of mesa (but newer is likely to be better ☺).  For nux I suspect you're being hit by transitive linking problems; nux doesn't itself link to libGLU, but it links to libglew which links to libGLU.
<nmarques> RAOF, Mesa is 7.9 upstream as well from my side
<RAOF> It's the obvious version to have at this point, yeah.
<nmarques> RAOF, ;)
<nmarques> RAOF, that's a direction... I'm going to check deeper the glew and glewmx packages
<htorque> lamalex: hi, you marked bug 693550 as dupe, but the other bug's status is "fix released" - should this be reopened then?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 693550 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity panel and launcher show up on unlock screen (dup-of: 677705)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693550
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 677705 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity appears on top of gnome-screensaver " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677705
<nmarques> RAOF: Makefile hack for -lGLU kinda fixed it... there's no need to submit this kind of irrelevant patch, right ?
<RAOF> nmarques: Depends on whether it's correct or not :).  I'm reasonably sure nux doesn't use glu symbols itself, but if it does then that's a real buildsystem bug.
<lamalex> htorque, I'm not sure yet, It still looks fixed to me- I think something is possibly out of date on the reporters machine
<nmarques> RAOF, it's for examples and gputests... I choosed not to disable them :)
<nmarques> RAOF, the rest works fine mate :)
<RAOF> nmarques: Could you check if they use glu symbols directly, and file a bug if they do?
<htorque> lamalex, what could be out of date - i'm the reporter :)
<lamalex> ha oh
<nmarques> RAOF, I'll take a look, there's a couple of things I need to polish here first... so far everything is a bit ugly on my side
<lamalex> htorque, unity, nux, gnome-screensaver?
#ayatana 2010-12-23
<evaluate> hello
<evaluate> would anyone be interested in working on a perl implementation for the application indicator?
<lamalex> Morning ya'll
<nnnaji> good afternoon ;)
<ion> that.
<coz_> hey all
<htorque> lamalex: hi, bug 693550 from yesterday is connected to bug 690461, so i guess its status is ok the way it is. :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 693550 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity panel and launcher show up on unlock screen (dup-of: 677705)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693550
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 677705 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity appears on top of gnome-screensaver " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677705
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 690461 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Menus in applications are hidden under the application" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690461
<lamalex> htorque, ah ok
<lamalex> cool
<vish> lamalex: hey, can you update the gpm branch for the battery discharging bug? the one mterry rejected recently?
<vish> lamalex: no rush, but reminding to add to your TODO ;)
<lamalex> vish, yeah I'll try, I resubmitted but haven't heard back about what was wrong the second time
<vish> cool..
<lamalex> Does anyone know what the default gsettings backend is, and how to tell?
<lamalex> I would assume dconf..
<lamalex> but I'm not sure
<lamalex> no it appears to be gconf
<lamalex> wonder why
<akshatj> lamalex, there is a service at startup that is used to migrate data from gconf to dconf
<akshatj> so I assume it is dconf
<lamalex> neither gconf-editor or dconf-editor look up to date
<lamalex> what gives
<lamalex> oh god. my ac adapter just stopped working.
<akshatj> =-O
<htorque> kenvandine: hello, would you know if custom indicators (not appindicators) are currently disabled for unity? it's showing up in the gnome-panel but not in unity's top panel.
<cyphermox> Amaranth, turns out the COMPIZ_PREFIX workaround actually works on buildds, or at least on my PPA.
<coz_> ok breakfast time  ,, be back in a bit
<Amaranth> cyphermox: Yay, it's my build system hero ;)
<cyphermox> Amaranth, I'll look at it again later to see if there is a cleaner way to do this, but for now it seems to work :)
<cyphermox> plus I managed to find a way to install manpages for unity with cmake :D
<cyphermox> (I'm new to cmake)
<kenvandine> htorque, i don't think so
<kenvandine> htorque, but i am not as in touch with unity as i am the rest of the indicator stack
<cyphermox> htorque, which indicator is this? I'm curious :)
<htorque> kenvandine, thanks
<htorque> cyphermox, right now it's just a copy of datetime ;) i'd like to copy the cpu indicator from the gnome-system-monitor applet - can't live without it :P
<cyphermox> ah ok
<cyphermox> datetime does show up here, but I'm not sure if that's relevant to what you were saying
<htorque> cyphermox, yes it shows up here too, but i think there's a hardcoded list in which order they show up. before the integration of the window buttons it was like (custom, appmenu, ..., system) and it did show up back then but now it doesn't.
<htorque> cyphermox, at least it shows up in the gnome-panel, so i can start working on it :) it's a good way to avoid meeting relati
<htorque> *relatives over the holidays :P
<cyphermox> oh boy.
<cyphermox> htorque, you got a point though, I recall reading about such a list. no idea where it is though . I'd suspect somewhere in gconf / gsettings
<kenvandine> htorque, actually i think it might be hard coded in the unity panel
<kenvandine> so it loads the indicators it has defined
<kenvandine> which includes the renderer for appindicators
<kenvandine> so any appindicators show up
<htorque> kenvandine, yes, it's in services/panel-service.c but the list hasn't changed. at least now i know where to look. :-)
<htorque> kenvandine, do indicators need a reboot to show up? i just rebooted and my indicator shows up - plus, it's no longer on the left side (it was the first indicator in earlier versions) :-)
<lamalex> htorque, well the left side is a rediculous place for them so it makes sense it's not there now
<lamalex> as for needed a reboot, sounds like a bug you should file
<htorque> lamalex, thanks, will try to reproduce it and a file a bug then
<lamalex> htorque, that drop point mockup is nice
<htorque> thanks :)
<htorque> just using already existing images ;)
<lamalex> htorque, did you try using the launcher icon itself but with dropped opacity, so it looks ghostly in place
<lamalex> might be neat
<OmegaYear> The AMA on reddit was quite informative.
<OmegaYear> I was surprised to find it there :)
<nmarques> RAOF, I've ended fixing it without patching and adding some stuff to the build environment LDFLAGS :)
<nmarques> RAOF, thanks for pointing me way.
<API> hi, today I have updated Natty
<API> and now I can't login with gdm
<API> it seems that this is caused due a gnome-settings-daemon
<API> and I think that this is caused calling gtk_window_add_filter
<API> I noticed that gtk was updated today
<API> has anyone tested that?
<API> in which channel I should ask this?
#ayatana 2010-12-24
<OmegaYear> Could anyone tell me a little more about the tiling-like features that might get implemented in unity? I asked about tiling a long while ago, and pointed to bluetile as an example hybrid approach.
<nnnaji> OmegaYear, are you still here?
<OmegaYear> I am nnnaji.
<nnnaji> hi ;)
<nnnaji> i can hear the german accent in the video..
<nnnaji> Jan Vornberger
<nnnaji> great screencast on bluetile.org
<nnnaji> have you meantioned this on Ayatana ML already?
<OmegaYear> No, I haven't.
<OmegaYear> Just in here.
<nnnaji> i think it deserves being mentioned
<nnnaji> i've been advocating snapping to grid for example, quantized resizing etc..
<nnnaji> people responded, saying that the new tiling features of W7 were a reason to upgrade from vista
<nnnaji> thank's a lot for bringing this up, i'm very appreciative of the hint!
<nnnaji> OmegaYear, are you familiar with compiz grid plugin?
<OmegaYear> I am not.
<OmegaYear> Also, no problem!
<OmegaYear> bluetile is a little rough around the edges but, it works well.
<nnnaji> i'm fetching it just now..
<nnnaji> OmegaYear, wow.. was a little bit of a bumpy ride on here natty
<nnnaji> the concept is inspiring, if you have the time, i'd love to see your thread on Ayatana ML
<Amaranth> nnnaji: as far as tiling goes I think maximumize does that in compiz
<nnnaji> thx Amaranth, how do get that running in Natty?
<nnnaji> Amaranth, never mind, i installed compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<nnnaji> it's there now
<Amaranth> nnnaji: I misunderstood what the plugin does, actually
<nnnaji> Amaranth, you were close, though, it's the right direction
<nnnaji> i'm checking the possibilities now..
<nnnaji> Amaranth, maximumize should be default behaviour, instead of maximize, imo
<Amaranth> *shudder*
<nnnaji> haaaaah
<Amaranth> nnnaji: Dunno if you noticed but unity is kind of geared around you maximizing windows
<nnnaji> yeah
<nnnaji> UNR tried that with maximus
<nnnaji> that was not a solution of scale
<nnnaji> Amaranth, i'm just investigating possibilities
<nnnaji> since Nautilus brought back the second pane, i got into thinking
<Amaranth> nnnaji: brought back? when was it missing?
<nnnaji> Amaranth, so the most part of what i wanted is handled by Compiz grid
<nnnaji> Amaranth, yeah, Nautilus didn't have a second pane for years IIRC, it was brought back last year or so..
<Amaranth> err, you mean the sidebar?
<Amaranth> afaik it's had that forever
<nnnaji> nah
<nnnaji> F3 in Nautils
<nnnaji> "Extra pane"
<Amaranth> oh, that
<nnnaji> F9 is also cool, but that is something else
<Amaranth> afaik it _never_ had that before :)
<nnnaji> ok.. then i'm mistaken about that..
<nnnaji> mc had it
<nnnaji> wow..
<nnnaji> Amaranth, OmegaYear
<nnnaji> with your help i found what i was looking for ..
<Amaranth> ?
<nnnaji> compiz grid does the trick
<nnnaji> it just needs some discoverability tweaking
<nnnaji> like most of compiz
<nnnaji> and together with maximumize's functionality, it does the most exciting part of what OmegaYear 's "bluetile" can do
<nnnaji> i think having an application on the left and one on the right is great for drag and drop stuff, e.g. dragging photos into an email or comparing documents
<nnnaji> especially now when everybody has widescreen displays
<OmegaYear> I just want to point out that I'm not the author of bluetile, to avoid future confusion/
<nnnaji> OmegaYear, all safe, i don't think there would have been ;) i love the ideas, and i'd love even more to see them implemented in compiz
<AnAnt> Hello, anyone tried indicator-datetime ?
<sl33k_> I have 10.04 in my usb that i require my computer to boot with, can I add unity usb key to it?
<nnnaji> sl33k_ what do you mean with "add usb key to it"?
<sl33k_> will the other booting ubuntu will get affected by unity?
<nnnaji> you can insert flash memory as usual of course..
<nnnaji> sl33k_ just try it out and see what happens
<sl33k_> ok
<nnnaji> perhaps insert the unity stick only when the computer is all started up already
#ayatana 2010-12-25
<nnnaji> season's greetings
<nnnaji> does anyone know a way of setting up an automatic respawn for compiz, to do a "compiz --replace" automatically, when compiz crashes?
<nnnaji> it's crashing quite often on me.. unity on natty alpha
<nnnaji> gnome-panel does that, too, unless you sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/gnome-panel
<nnnaji> how can i enable such a respawn for compiz ?
<OmegaYear> Merry Haxmas
<Muscovy> Is it just me, or is the Natty Unity dash not working?
<spikeb> i wasn't aware it was implemented yet.
<Muscovy> Hmm.
#ayatana 2010-12-26
<hyperair> smspillaz: is unity supposed to use the command name, or the name from the desktop file for its tooltips?
<hyperair> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/694280 this seems to show unity using the name of the bianry
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 694280 in banshee (Ubuntu) "in unity sidebar banshee name is banshee-1" [Undecided,New]
<hyperair> binary*
<smspillaz> hyperair: I don't know
<hyperair> hmm oh well
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<seiflotfy> gord, or kenvandine_ ?
<seiflotfy> u guys there?
<OmegaYear> Anyone going to 27c3?
<OmegaYear> http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/nstv/2010/12/best-videos-of-2010-progress-bar-illusion.html
<OmegaYear> Interesting.
<coz_> OmegaYear,  yep any graphics  progress bar or otherwise  ..has a major impact  on the eye and perception  for sure
<lamlex> Is there a utouch itc?
<lamlex> irc
<lamalex> unity keeps losing my decorations
<vish> lamalex: well, Christmas is over.. so not a huge issue i guess ;)
<seiflotfy> lamalex, do u have an idea if there are wncksync or bamf python bindings
<seiflotfy> or are there dbus bindings for it
<lamalex> wncksync is dead afaik
<lamalex> I think there are bamf bindings but I don't really know
<lamalex> DBO, my man what up
<DBO> eatin turkey
<lamalex> nice
<lamalex> have a good christmas?
<lamalex> DBO, have you ever tried doing dualhead on your macbook?
<DBO> yes I have tried that
<DBO> it works
<lamalex> nice
<lamalex> with compiz/unity?
#ayatana 2011-12-19
<jcastro> kenvandine: hey
<jcastro> kenvandine: fill in the blank for me here
<kenvandine> yo
<kenvandine> blue
<kenvandine> round
<kenvandine> loser
<kenvandine> ?
<kenvandine> :)
<jcastro> kenvandine: In order to check which packages in the archive for sure use an indicator, we need to check for a dependency on __$packagename___
<jcastro> and then I need the command, is it an rdepends?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> apt-cache rdepends libappindicator3-1
<kenvandine> for example
<kenvandine> for appindicator
<mhall119> ah right, I forgot about rdepends
<jcastro> kenvandine: you are awesome, thanks!
<kenvandine> jcastro, and for python apps check against python-appindicator
<kenvandine> jcastro, anytime!
<andyrock> bschaefer, hi
<bschaefer> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> bschaefer, how do you want to fix #869122?
<andyrock> i'm just curious :)
<bschaefer> andyrock, not sure just started looking at it haha
<bschaefer> andyrock, have you looked at it before?
<andyrock> bschaefer, ah... good luck than ;) don't yell to X11 to much
<andyrock> balloons, not but i guess that without take the mouse grab
<andyrock> balloons, sorry
<bschaefer> andyrock, yeah I checked if that signal was working already...so now I am just going through the header file
<andyrock> bschaefer, it's difficult to exit from the keyboard navigation on mouse down without take the mouse grab
<bschaefer> andyrock, hmm maybe I can find out why the mouse grab isn't working then
<andyrock> bschaefer, because we don't take the mouse grab on key navigation :)
<andyrock> someone removes the function GrabPointer()
<bschaefer> andyrock, well that saves some time haha. Did you have use that in the quicklist problem on start up?
<bschaefer> didnt*
<bschaefer> to figure it out
<bschaefer> or workaround...(random digression)
<andyrock> but you cannot just use it otherwise you cannot implement as described in the bug description
<andyrock> what do you mean for "did you have use that..."? :)
<bschaefer> I ment. Didn't you use that...for a workaround
<bschaefer> just a random flash back of that function being used somewhere else haha
<andyrock> ;)
<mhr3> bschaefer, re 711199 - the string will be passed from scopes, it will be accessible using the hints parameter of SearchFinished signal
<andyrock> btw i've not used that for a workarount
<andyrock> *d
<andyrock> if i'm not wrong it was a not-initialized problem
<bschaefer> andyrock, yeah it was
<bschaefer> mhr3, thanks!
<bschaefer> mhr3, wasn't sure if you were up as it is late over there
<mhr3> bschaefer, going to bed now :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, good night
<mhr3> speaking about late... sup andyrock? :)
<andyrock> mhr3, ehehe sometimes I work until 5:00 AM
<mhr3> andyrock, wow, you're like sam
<andyrock> I've to study to... a lot!
<andyrock> *too
<mhr3> exams coming now?
<andyrock> mhr3, two exams
<bschaefer> andyrock, what are the exams on?
<andyrock> mhr3, two math exams
<bschaefer> andyrock, good luck with those
<mhr3> i really dont miss that part of uni life ;)
<andyrock> bschaefer, physics and linear algebra
<mhr3> andyrock, where do you study anyway?
<andyrock> mhr3, in Italy :/
<mhr3> yea, but where
<andyrock> at least for this year
<andyrock> Ancona
<mhr3> cause my synapse co-developer is from italy as well
<bschaefer> andyrock, nice!
<andyrock> mhr3, who?
<mhr3> andyrock, albyrock87
<mhr3> dunno why all of you are *rocks :D
<andyrock> mhr3, ahahhaha but didrocks is not Italian :/
<mhr3> andyrock, right but in didrocks case it literally means "didier rocks" ;)
<andyrock> mhr3, yeah i forgot to add an "s" one year ago
<andyrock> ;)
<mhr3> andyrock, ok, now it makes sense :)
#ayatana 2011-12-20
<mhall119> is this a good channel for asking Unity Lens development questions?
<birdman_> Hello
<birdman_> Is there anyway to make the launcher bar ignore all the other workspaces?
<birdman_> Actually nevermind, this is the wrong place to ask that.
<birdman_> Sorry
<MaMaGoody> hi, can I use unity-2d-launcher icons as dock app? is it possible to map an x window or paint it with app?
<MaMaGoody> hmmm I think so, as update manager can do it
<MaMaGoody> Is it good to update the content intensively ?
<MaMaGoody> like a clock application
<AlanBell> MaMaGoody: there is a progress indicator on it you can update
<MaMaGoody> AlanBell: ah, thanks.
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
<AlanBell> and a count
<MaMaGoody> very kind of you, thanks a lot.
<MaMaGoody> bye.
#ayatana 2011-12-21
<snadge> fine i'll check the bugs in the topic prior to mentioning this one
<snadge> im not sure quite how to describe this bug.. and im just looking for some feedback basically
<snadge> when typing a url into firefox, the autocomplete/history feature.. sometimes just doesnt work
<snadge> clicking on the title bar a few times.. and refocusing the app
<snadge> then clicking back into the location bar.. or pressing ctrl-l
<snadge> it starts to work as expected
<snadge> a) has anyone else noticed this? b) does it piss you off?
<Daekdroom> Yes and apparently not, given I've never bothered to report it.
<snadge> yes that is really unfortunate isnt it.. its only upset me enough to complain about it in here
<snadge> but not to actually stop using it.. and throw my pc off the 3rd floor balcony
<snadge> ok so thats half my question answered then.. someone else has noticed it, which means that it should be fairly trivial to reproduce
<Daekdroom> I don't know how to reproduce it. It seems random.
<snadge> that too
<snadge> you know.. now that im trying to get it to do it.. its not doing it
<snadge> that pisses me off even more than the problem itself ;)
<snadge> im trying to think when it happens.. what i was doing before that.. or the state the browser is in at the time.. eg.. a way to reproduce the issue reliably
<snadge> ok its doing it now
<snadge> i was looking at a picture on imgur.. flicked over to irc.. flicked back to browser
<snadge> i can type in the location bar, but the autohistory stuff is not coming up
<snadge> .. and now its working again and i didnt do anything.. fffffffffffu
<snadge> im not familiar enough with how firefox implements that functionality.. or with how compiz/unity works
<snadge> probably neither is anybody.. hence why the problem exists ;)
<jo-erlend_> I don't hear much about Unity 2D. Is there any progress?
<jo-erlend_> reboot...
<mhr3> davidcalle, ping
<davidcalle> mhr3, pong
<mhr3> davidcalle, did you ever try filters from python?
<mhr3> in lenses of course...
<davidcalle> mhr3, sure
<mhr3> do they work?
<davidcalle> mhr3, yep
<mhr3> davidcalle, do you have any code i could point the people to?
<davidcalle> mhr3, I think I've tried all of them without any problem.
<davidcalle> mhr3, I'm a bit concerned about the cleanliness of my code, but yes, let me check.
<davidcalle> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/onehundredscopes/desura/view/head:/src/unity-scope-desura
 * mhr3 makes a note to update the python-sample lens
<davidcalle> mhr3 ^ good one for radio option
<mhr3> davidcalle, thanks, awesome
<davidcalle> mhr3, do you want code samples for the three types of filters? Could have them ready in a few hours.
<mhr3> and it's pretty clean ;)
<mhr3> i'm just answering to some askubuntu questions, and wanted some example in python
<davidcalle> Ok =)
<davidcalle> I've just pushed another version, so people can try the branch with the "Game" filter of the Applications lens.
<davidcalle> mhr3, which will probably raise questions about the possibility of sorting results from scopes in a category :P
<mhr3> we'll probably allow installing a filtermodel in a lens
<davidcalle> mhr3, you are making my day!
<mhr3> i'm nagging kamstrup about it every now and then :)
<mhr3> but i understand there are quite a few unanswered questions there
<mhr3> davidcalle, like based on what would you sort the results?
<davidcalle> mhr3, well, relevancy seems a bit far fetched but alphabetically on the item's title would be nice. And deduplication on visible elements (icon+title in vertical view, icon+title+comment on horizontal).
<mhr3> relevancy would kinda break the schemas on the models
<davidcalle> Yeah.
<mhr3> but otherwise it's doable using filter model
<mhr3> although i'm afraid for such advanced usage of filtermodels, python wouldn't cut it
<davidcalle> Maybe yes.
<mhr3> well.. it's not about FilterModels, but Filters themselves
<davidcalle> ?
<mhr3> you basically can't create a custom Filter in python
<mhr3> you can only use the predefined ones
<mhr3> and although we do have filter that sorts by name
<davidcalle> I didn't know that in Vala, you could create custom ones.
<mhr3> it wouldn't do the de-duplication
<mhr3> actually, it'd be pretty broken in vala as well... but workaroundable
<mhr3> we could use a MultiFilterModel :)
<davidcalle> The python deduplication really depends on the amount of results. I think it would be up to the devs to decide if the speed is ok.
<davidcalle> In fact, with unpredictable results, I kind of enjoy the absence of sorting/deduplicating. For example, the Grooveshark scope puts all its results after the music in your own library, which is nice.
<mhall119> davidcalle: if I separate my scope from my lens,can I still reference attributes of the lens instance from my scope's code?
<davidcalle> mhall119, like what? Scopes can ask the lens about filters, search, visibility...
<mhall119> davidcalle: I'm going to split my loco teams lens into a general community lens + loco teams scope
<mhall119> the lens tries to find the user's launchpad username at __init__, and stores it as an instance attribute
<mhall119> well, the daemon does that
<mhr3> damn, i'm going to break to many lenses, i feel bad :(
<mhall119> I wanted to store the lp username in the community lens, so community scopes can access it without having to find it on their own
<mhall119> breaking lenses sounds bad
<davidcalle> I would do it with a separate script, but maybe it's possible to do it from the lens. I've never tried.
<jo-erlend> has Unity 2D supported Super+num all the time? I thought that was something I had missed the last time I used it.
<davidcalle> mhr3, it's ok, if it's well documented =P
<mhall119> davidcalle: the problem with a separate script is that it'll have to be executed each time
<jo-erlend> davidcalle, wrt code samples in Python... Yes please. :)
<mhall119> unless we know for sure that all scopes and lenses will run in the same python runtime
<mhr3> does anyone know if there's a rhythmbox scope for music lens?
<davidcalle> mhall119, you could store the lp usernames in a Dee resource manager and access it form the scopes. Let me check if I have a branch using it.
<mhall119> what is Dee again?
<mhr3> Dee is magic
<davidcalle> mhr3, there is one, from Mark Tully (teester on IRC). There is a PPA (teester/ppa I guess)
<mhr3> thx david
<davidcalle> Dee is the storage you send your scope data to, and it passes it to Unity for display. But you can also store the data in a file in .local/share/resources . It's really fast to store and access.
<mhall119> ok, I'll have to read up on this
<davidcalle> mhall119, http://paste.ubuntu.com/777697/
<davidcalle> mhall119, this is pretty much all I know about Dee resource manager, but it works really well.
<mhr3> mhall119, there's no need to forcefully split up scopes into separate processes (the only valid reason being using extra libraries or you being unable to change the lens - ie extending default lenses)
<davidcalle> mhr3, I disagree. Scopes are awesome, they can fail on their own but don't impact the other ones.
<mhr3> davidcalle, ideally you shouldn't let that happen ;)
<davidcalle> mhr3, which is very useful when working with web sources, as you don't have control on what can happen over time.
<mhall119> mhr3: I want to make a lens that others can add scopes to
<mhall119> so there is a need to have them separate
<mhall119> I just want to provide useful, common, pre-fetched data to scopes
<mhr3> davidcalle, right, but you can write the scope in a way where it won't affect the other scopes nor the lens
<mhr3> but yes, ultimately separate scopes are possible and you're free to use them
<mhr3> just don't clog my ram with dozens of python scopes :P
<mhall119> what would be the best way of prompting for and storing authentication credentials needed by a scope?
<davidcalle> mhr3, yeah, ideally I would catch all errors. But "try: and except: pass" makes the output so clean :P
<mhall119> are separate scopes run in separate python processes, or all loaded into one?
<davidcalle> mhr3, just kidding, but you're right about the ram issue. This might be the only thing that will make me move to Vala.
<davidcalle> mhall119, separate processes. About credentials, I'm still looking for the right way to do it.
<mhall119> hmmm, separate processes isn't good for one hundred scopes
<mhr3> :)
<mhall119> is there a way we can have them dynamically loaded into a single python process?
<mhr3> currently? no
<mhr3> is it planned? not really
<mhall119> is it possible?
<mhr3> sure
<mhr3> but then you can just as well use local scopes
<mhall119> what would it take to move it from planned='not really' to planned='yes'?
<mhr3> i suppose people having hundreds of scopes installed and their ram being clogged by it?
<mhall119> well, we're making good progress on that :)
<mhr3> then again, we could have just suggested making the scopes local
<davidcalle> mhr3, would it be possible to have a Unity wide Zeitgeist logger on Dash results activation? We could have data usage frequency stats for "everything".
<mhr3> davidcalle, i'm not sure how "safe" it is
<mhr3> scopes often use custom uris
<mhr3> moreover if you opened some document it'd be logged twice
<mhr3> once by dash, once by the app that actually opens it
<davidcalle> Hmm. Good points.
<davidcalle> mhr3, at UDS I've heard about putting a check option filter to activate/deactivate scopes in every lens by default. Is it really planned?
<mhr3> the design specs have it there
<mhr3> so yes
<mhr3> i'll need to ask about prio on that
<mhr3> but people are on holidays, so it'll have to wait
<mhall119> what happens to the bottom of the dash when you have more lenses can than fit on screen?
<davidcalle> mhall119, let me test =)
<davidcalle> mhr3, cool. :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, the lens bar fills up until there is no more space, with the home lens icon at the extreme left of the bar, then doesn't display icons that don't fit, but they are still accessible with Tab.
<AlanBell> is there a way to find out in a lens how many icons it can fit?
<AlanBell> so scopes don't return thousands of icons, but do try to fill the screen with stuff
<jo-erlend> are there different layouts available now? I've wanted to start developing some lenses and scopes, but I haven't quite gotten started yet. :)
<davidcalle> AlanBell, I don't think so. Do you mean : it can fit without having to scroll?
<davidcalle> jo-erlend, curretnly two layouts : the vertical one (icon on top, title on bottom) & horizontal (icon on left, title and comment on right)
<AlanBell> davidcalle: yeah something like that
<davidcalle> AlanBell, you could check for the resolution, then the state of the dash (maximized or restored)
<AlanBell> indeed, but I just want a number :)
<AlanBell> then I can decide whether to limit to the number or do a page and a half or whateve
<davidcalle> AlanBell, not possible to find out without resolution + dash state.
<smoser> anyone else seeing bug 905854
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 905854 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "memory leak in unity-2d-panel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/905854
<bschaefer> thumper, ping
<andyrock> bschaefer, thumper is on vacatation
<bschaefer> andyrock, yeah that is what I figured
<andyrock> bschaefer, any progress about alt+f1?
<bschaefer> andyrock, not any good ones. I can get GrabPointer working (found where it was seg faulting so I can ungrab the pointer)
<bschaefer> but still cant get the mouse to work through to the window
<bschaefer> ie if I have the pointer you wont be able to say drag a window. Along with inconsistency in the KeyEvent...and super
<andyrock> bschaefer, indeed
<bschaefer> you were very right about how annoying this bug was
<andyrock> bschaefer, a queer solution can be: exit from the keyboard navigation if another window get the focus
<andyrock> but I don't know if exist corner cases
<bschaefer> andyrock, yeah that is what I was looking into, but isn't that handled in compiz?
<andyrock> bschaefer, have you look to PluginAdapter?
<bschaefer> andyrock, not yet, im still pretty new to unity's source...j
<bschaefer> andyrock, will do, thanks
<andyrock> bschaefer, do not be afraid to ask ;)
<bschaefer> andyrock, I wont, I find stumbling around is a good way to learn :)
<bschaefer> I wont be afraid to ask*
<bschaefer> andyrock, how did your test go? (if you have taken them)
<andyrock> for tests do you mean exams? :)
<andyrock> btw you can register to   WindowManager::window_focus_changed signals
<andyrock> i'm not sure if there is a better solution
<bschaefer> andyrock, yeah!
<bschaefer> andyrock, hmm ill see what that does
<andyrock> bschaefer, i padded physical exam ;)
<andyrock> pyshical 1
<bschaefer> andyrock, that is what I have been looking for today, I was digging in nux to see if I could find if the mouse was down. So i could use that in Launcher::Draw...
<andyrock> now i've physical 2 :/
<bschaefer> andyrock, I am not sure how exams work in italy, so you have to take another one soon or next semester?
<andyrock> bschaefer, yeah
<andyrock> i've physical 1 and physical 2
<bschaefer> andyrock, cool, how about the linear algebra? I want to take that class eventually
<andyrock> bschaefer, pretty cool... i think that's useful for software eng.
<andyrock> you know.. graphics etc.
<bschaefer> andyrock, also on the WindowsManager; I thought only the panel was currently using that
<andyrock> don't worry to use that...
<bschaefer> andyrock, yeah, I studied mainly computer science, the theory side
<andyrock> keep in mind that most of the time you don't use WindowsManager but PluginAdapter
<andyrock> we need an abstract class for testing
<andyrock> so we can create a mock class
<andyrock> DummyWindowManager if i'm not wrong
<andyrock> bschaefer, are you graduated?
<bschaefer> andyrock, nope, this is my last year. Working here for school credit
<bschaefer> andyrock, how many years do you have left?
<andyrock> bschaefer, i'm 19 :) pyshical 1 has been my first exam
<bschaefer> andyrock, nice! I wish I would have gotten into open source earlier haha
<bschaefer> andyrock, how do you think you did?
<bschaefer> andyrock, im 21
<andyrock> and in Italy graduation takes 3 year + 2 of major
<andyrock> bschaefer, i got in the open source word 5 years ago but i've started to develop it just one year ago
<andyrock> thx to unity
<bschaefer> andyrock, here it's 4, but I have been doing graduate level work for a couple years. Theory is a lot different then graphical programming haha.
<bschaefer> andyrock, and nice
<andyrock> bschaefer, computer since?
<andyrock> bschaefer, and yeah... in Italy there is a lot of math.... 7 math exams in 2 semester!
<bschaefer> andyrock, yeah, like formal languages, logic (propositional calculus) and other cool stuff haha :)
<bschaefer> andyrock, dam, yeah you get use to a lot of exams. Where I go it is on the quarter system. So I get about 3-4 exams for 3 quarters
<bschaefer> andyrock, what do you think you are going to major in?
<andyrock> bschaefer, yeah, but first of all i've to finish the 3-year graduation
<andyrock> *years
<andyrock> and it will be hard
<andyrock> ahh
<andyrock> ahah
<bschaefer> andyrock, yeah it will; hopefully you will have motivating professor. It helps
<bschaefer> andyrock, on a sidenote the window_focus_changed doens't get called on a click to the current window
<bschaefer> andyrock, since I am guessing the focus never changed for it
<bschaefer> andyrock, I mean the focus stays on the launcher
#ayatana 2011-12-22
<bschaefer> andyrock, wait it does. The launcher had it built in, and two functions were closely named...haha
<bschaefer> OnWindowMaybeIntellihideDelayed vs OnWindowMaybeIntellihide haha; but there is a comment saying to remove them from oneiric...
<andyrock> bschaefer, yeah we have a lot of TODO comments :)
<andyrock> bschaefer, «on a sidenote the window_focus_changed doens't get called on a click to the current window»
<andyrock> have you'already tested it?
<bschaefer> andyrock, haha, yeah I see a lot of them
<andyrock> <andyrock> bschaefer, «on a sidenote the window_focus_changed doens't get called on a click to the current window»
<andyrock> <andyrock> have you'already tested it?
<bschaefer> andyrock, yeah I tested it; it does get called
<bschaefer> andyrock, I was looking at the wrong call back function when I tested it at first (similar names)
<andyrock> bschaefer, you should talk with smspillaz about corner cases
<bschaefer> andyrock, what do you mean by corner cases? Like dragging a window?
<andyrock> bschaefer, extreme cases
<bschaefer> andyrock, hmm I am trying to think of an example of one.
<bschaefer> andyrock, but he would be the one to ask :). Is he on break?
<bschaefer> andyrock, im not sure what his time zone is either
<andyrock> you should ask smspillasz if exists extreme cases on which WindowManager::window_focus_changed signals doesn't work
<bschaefer> yeah
<andyrock> bschaefer, it's not on break
<bschaefer> andyrock, it? haha
<andyrock> ops...
<andyrock> ;)
<andyrock> he
<andyrock> he just woke up
<bschaefer> andyrock, it's ok he must be a machine or something
<bschaefer> andyrock, really? Like 4-5 am?
<bschaefer> andyrock, wait no...(looks up time)
<bschaefer> 1 24
<bschaefer> wow that is a weird time to wake up
<andyrock> it' 8:25 am in australia
<bschaefer> andyrock, ...I thought you said you just woke up
<bschaefer> haha
<andyrock> 1:24 in italy :/
<andyrock> my english is too bad :)
<andyrock> bschaefer, smspillaz is online ;)
<bschaefer> andyrock, pming him :). It's more that I cant read haha
<andyrock> bschaefer, btw are you going to be in budapest?
<bschaefer> andyrock, when is it?
<bschaefer> April?
<andyrock> bschaefer, mmm no... January
<bschaefer> andyrock, well I haven't been told about it...and still don't have a passport...
<andyrock> :(
<bschaefer> andyrock, well that sucks...
#ayatana 2011-12-23
<rsajdok> 
<OwaisL> Hello, does anyone know if something like this is planned for precise? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/871900
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 871900 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash: Application search should sort by usage aka show prefered first, like Synapse" [Undecided,Incomplete]
